# Just found out I got rheumatoid arthritis



## Walter Secore (Jun 2, 2012)

About 7weeks ago my shoulders and hands starting hurting bad. it would come and go. Went to doc and got blood work done and then to a specialist and got more blood work done. I get the results back next week but the specialist is sure it's RA. It's hurts so bad I'm loosening about three days of work every couple of weeks. Today my shoulder started to hurt about 2:00 by 4:00 I could not move my arm ( I'm only 44 years old ). The doc won't tell me anything until we do more test.
So who else has this and what can you tell me about it from personal experience. Do meds work, Will it get better or I'm I fcked 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Walter Secore said:


> About 7weeks ago my shoulders and hands starting hurting bad. it would come and go. Went to doc and got blood work done and then to a specialist and got more blood work done. I get the results back next week but the specialist is sure it's RA. It's hurts so bad I'm loosening about three days of work every couple of weeks. Today my shoulder started to hurt about 2:00 by 4:00 I could not move my arm ( I'm only 44 years old ). The doc won't tell me anything until we do more test.
> So who else has this and what can you tell me about it from personal experience. Do meds work, Will it get better or I'm I fcked
> Thanks for the help.


THAT SUCKS. MY MOM GOT IT ABOUT A 1 1/2 AGO. THEY HAVE MEDS TO MANAGE PAIN, BUT SHE'S 72. I DON'T BELIEVER IN LONG TERM RX USE. AND ALWAYS QUESTION THE HELL OUT OF THE DOCTORS. LONG TERM MEDS ALWAYS LEAD TO OTHER MEDICAL ISSUES AND MORE MEDS AND ONCE YOU FALL IN TO THAT YOUR JUST FKD!
YOUR BIGGEST CHALLENGE IS FINDING THE NEW NORM. DIET, LIFESTYLE ETC.... http://robbwolf.com/2012/05/07/medically-confirmed-rheumatoid-arthritis-remission/ NOT SAYING IT'S THE CURE ALL BUT A SOLID DIET REALLY CHANGES A LOT. IT WILL FIX SEVERAL MEDICAL ISSUES EARLY ON. I DO CROSS FIT AND MT BIKE HARD. THE GUYS AT THE CROSS FIT GYM SWARE THAT PALEO AND JUICING IS THE BEST AND SOME OF THESE GUYS ARE 220 AND MILITARY. GOOD LUCK AND ALL THE BEST.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I know some people with it. Meds don't cure it. Here's the basic medical position:
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/rheumatoid-arthritis/DS00020

Until definitive tests are in, I'd just gather information.

Osteoarthritis is easier to deal with a lot of times.

Both types can be improved with specific diet changes / supplements. I take NSAIDS as little as possible. For shoulder, knee and back pain I'll use ice, heat, whatever. I also take specific supplements for osteoarthritis, and they do work.

What you doctor may not tell you if it's rheumatoid arthritis is autoimmune disorders can be affected by testosterone levels - one of the reasons it's much more common in women.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

My dad was diagnosed the same way. They put him on meds to help control the pain, which they did to an extent. After several years he had had enough, every thing was better but the worst pain, his shoulder. The doc says maybe we otta take a look at it:blink: and it was just destroyed. Surgery fixed that up and everything has been much better for him.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Hoping the best for you Walter. :thumbsup:
Keep us posted.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey Walter.

Sorry to hear of your condition. RA is something that is hard for anyone without it or something very similar to understand fully.

I have Psoriatic Arthritis. Manifestations can be very similar to RA. Some treatments are similar as well.

Currently medical science hasn't a cure for these conditions. You will get many recommendations from all over the place and all you really want is to be back to normal. This condition and other auto-immune conditions are really coming to the forefront in medicine today.

The internet has a lot of forums and support sites. Lots of information. Some good, some not so much. Beware, there is snake oil and smoke and mirrors everywhere.

Do your best to remain as active as possible. Study and improve your diet as best you can. There are plenty of people who would like you to believe that a proper diet is the answer. If you find this to be true, good for you. My experience says healthy eating is good for you in general, but for me, relief from arthritis hasn't happened.

Let the doctors do their tests and see if they come up with a firm diagnosis.

If it is RA, you are not f'd. You will have some treatment options.

For the short term you might find some relief using OTC nsaids like ibuprofen (advil) or naproxen sodium (aleve) or even aspirin. For me, naproxen works much better than ibuprofen, but for others the opposite is true.

The advantage of nsaids is that they aren't like narcotic pain killers. You won't feel like you are drugged.

There have been prescription nsaids that have been taken off the market (Vioxx) for high risk of cardiac incident. Too bad, Vioxx worked like a charm for me. Celebrex is still being prescribed, but it never provided the relief I was looking for.

There is a somewhat new line of prescription drugs that are self administered by sub-cutaneous self injection. These come with a long list of possible side affects, but he incidents of serious side affects are rare. Bottom line, you should be aware of any possible side affects of any drugs you take. It's going to be ultimately up to you to decide if you want to fill the prescription.

There are options for relief. Some of the newer treatments are quite expensive. If you have prescription coverage the carrier may resist some of these until other less expensive treatments have been tried. If you don't have prescription coverage you may have to settle for a less effective treatment if you can't afford those which are more costly.

A good rheumatologist will help you understand what you have, but you also can find out a lot on your own. It will take some time.

My good man, I was literally disabled. I would estimate my physical condition had diminished to 20% of fully capable. I felt like i was hit by a bus. I was 40 when it happened. I lost a lot of good years to this disabling condition.

Eventually I was able to get health insurance with prescription coverage. I take a drug called Humira. For me it has improved my condition to about 90%. Maybe closer to 100%, but I lost 6 or 7 years through my forties and I don't truly know what I would have lost during those years anyway. I hear the 40's can be tough years even for healthy folks.

I wish you the best.


----------



## Walter Secore (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

A friend of mine would visit an acupuncturist to get pain relief for her arthritis, it worked well for her to manage the pain and discomfort. I don't know what _type_ of arthritis she has, but the acupuncture does help her. 

I do personally believe in the benefits of acupuncture, (it does work), and I am not in favor of prescription or OTC meds. 

I wish you the best...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

My favorite quote from a doctor after looking at my hands: "Would it surprise if I told you you have arthritis?"

Me: "Yes, it would, since i have the nerve condution tests showing it's carpal tunnel"

Moral of the story - make sure the diagnosis is right - easier said than done.


----------



## cargin2 (Aug 2, 2011)

Here is my 2 cents.

I use Norwegian Cod Liver Oil in liquid form (from Wal-Mart) for my joints.

Cod Liver Oil has high levels of the Omega-3s EPA and DHA both of which seem to have an anti-inflammatory effect on our joints.

http://www.webmd.com/diet/features/what-to-know-about-omega-3s-and-fish

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...-are-the-real-differences-between-epa-and-dha

http://www.into-the-heart.com/2007/09/the-anti-inflam.html

Or just type in EPA & DHA anti-inflammatory and you will get lots of sites.

Omega-3s reduce the buildup amino acids that cause inflammation in our joints. From the last link. This is a little over my pay grade.
Omega 3 significantly inhibits the lipoxygenase (LOX-5 pathway) which is responsible for the conversion of arachidonic acid to inflammatory leukotrienes in neutrophils and monocytes. This also supresses phopholipase C-mediated signal transduction which is also involved in inflammatory conditions.

Omega 3 also significantly inhibit the conversion of pro-inflammatory arachidonic acid to the enzyme cyclo-oxygenase COX-2.


About 5 years ago I was having elbow pain (tendinitis), pain in my left knee from a damaged meniscus and my left foot had Plantar Fasciitis. Different shoes, stretching exercises and heat treatments gave me some relief from PF. 

But when I started doing 2 tablespoons of Cod Liver Oil every day many of these pains started to go away. Jeff Buck mentioned that he takes this and I gave it a try. 

I take a multi-vitamin, a magnesium/ calcium and Cod Liver Oil every morning.

Rich


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

cargin2 said:


> I use Norwegian Cod Liver Oil in liquid form (from Wal-Mart) for my joints.


So, how do you oil your joints? I've done it with my car but my shoulder?


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

thom said:


> So, how do you oil your joints? I've done it with my car but my shoulder?


Couldn't help myself


----------

